# Astra 1



## Anthony777 (Jul 1, 2006)

hi 
Im very new to satellite tv 
Im in London and have just bought a digital STB 
Its a german model Digital 4100CL

I live in a block of flats where we have 1 common dish and outlets in each flat

When i scan for satellites i can pick up Astra 1B and Astra 2A2B

On Astra 1B i pick up 170 free channels, but there are channels on Astra 1H i want to view

When i enter the following ......12633 H 22000 5/6 i cant pick anything up
this is the freqency of the block of channels i wanted 

My question is......should i be ably to pick up channels on Astra 1B that are also on Astra 1H ?

And why am i not able to ?
do i need a new dish ?
a different STB ?

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Regards 

Anthony


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Moving to the FTA forum where people are more likely to understand ...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Being in London, below the horizon from here, I doubt that anyone here will be able to assist. It's worth a shot though.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

I enjoyed the Astra programming when I was stationed in Germany and had satellite programming. It was ok when SKY was free and kept us up to date with U.S programming but once everyone started buying dishes they scrambled the signal and it was over. But I was able to comprehend German better from the programming provided by Astra. Eurosport was great! Great Formula 1 coverage!!!


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

Can Astra programming be picked up in the "Great USA"? If so how?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm very confused. LyngSat shows Astra 1B as having no channels. http://www.lyngsat.com/astra1b.html And Astra 1H has many good-looking FTA channels. http://www.lyngsat.com/astra1h.html

And sorry, gomezma1, but you can't see 19.2E from here, and Astra isn't broadcasting in our direction anyway.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

If you "live in a block of flats where we have 1 common dish and outlets in each flat", you probably are connected to some sort of SMATV system, with a multiswitch of some kind. You might need to check with a local dealer who knows a bit more about the individual system.

Some LNBs need a 22KHz signal to switch from high-band to low-band channels. And, some multiswitches may, or may not, use the same switching arrangements. So, you could play around with the combinations of 22K and the different DiSEqC switch codes, making note of what you really get with each setting. You will also need to know the local oscillator frequencies of the individual LNBs (one for high-band, and one for low-band) for each orbital position....possibly four of them.

See: 
http://www.lyngsat.com/europe.html 
for more info.


----------

